

How to get an mba from Eminem - gizzlon
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/how-to-get-an-mba-from-eminem/

======
PhantomGremlin
This is a few years old. IMO it's very worthwhile reading. Altucher is a
gifted author.

The tl;dr version is Altucher discusses a scene (perhaps the climax, I don't
know I didn't see the movie) from the Eminem movie 8 Mile. It's about how
Eminem quickly wins a crowd over by contrasting himself with another rapper.

Altucher ends his article thusly:

    
    
       Doesn’t it seem silly to analyze a rap song
       for ideas how to be better at sales and
       communicating? I don’t know. You tell me.

